# Moonshell 1.6 for R4 w/Soft-Reset



## Katalyst (Feb 10, 2007)

Not sure if it's been mentioned anywhere, but I didn't see it on the front page nor here so here ya go:

http://www.r4ds.com/soft/5-other-en.htm


----------



## Bali (Feb 22, 2007)

Isn't this latest version of moonshell included in their v1.06 kernel?


----------



## captain^k (Feb 25, 2007)

QUOTE(Bali @ Feb 22 2007 said:


> Isn't this latest version of moonshell included in their v1.06 kernel?



Yep it comes with MoonShell v1.6


----------



## Modrak (Feb 25, 2007)

QUOTE(captain^k @ Feb 25 2007 said:


> QUOTE(Bali @ Feb 22 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > Isn't this latest version of moonshell included in their v1.06 kernel?
> ...



But it has no soft-reset...


----------



## DEF- (Feb 25, 2007)

QUOTE(Modrak @ Feb 25 2007 said:


> QUOTE(captain^k @ Feb 25 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > QUOTE(Bali @ Feb 22 2007 said:
> ...




It does have soft-reset, press Start and you will be taken back to the R4 menu


----------



## cmichaelt (Feb 26, 2007)

i must be special or something. when i push start while in moonscreen, nothing happens. i downloaded the R4 v1.6 update from R4's website. i then proceeded to delete the old files except for my roms. then i dragged and dropped the v1.6 files over. when i load into moonshell it says some sort of error occured, but it goes by so fast i can't read it. i've also already tried reformatting the entire card and placing the v1.6 files. any ideas?

If it matters i'm using a kingston 1 gb assembled from japan.


----------



## Dorkboy (Feb 27, 2007)

Press the little red "R" in the R4 menu and it'll light up green. Then you should be able to perform soft-resets. Hope it helps.


----------

